# Harmony blood test - new non invasive week 10 test for down syndrome etc.



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All

Just back from the Fetal Medicine Centre on Harley street. Just got the results for the harmony test - baby is all clear for trisomy 13,18 and 21. Nuchal scan also shows baby looks fine at this point - no obvious issues. Just wanted to share with everyone - this clinic is doing a special, where you pay for the nuchal scan (£180) and get the Harmony blood tests for free (they cost £750 with other Harley street clinics). Only pain is that you wait 2 nerve wracking weeks for the results (but I think that is with all the clinics as they have to send the bloods to the USA for analysis).

Anyway - I can finally relax a bit and enjoy the pregnancy..

I will be due after my 43rd birthday...


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello mfmcmoo, 

I am so happy for your good news on your results!! And also Congratulations on bfp! I hope you have a smooth and easy pregnancy.

I notice from your profile you have been taking a few supplements. You seem to be getting it right! 

I have a question about Dhea. What dosage are you on and are you taking tablets? I have heard of sublingual and but i'm not sure what this is.
And what dosages are you taking on the other supplements?

Yx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi yoyobella

Here is the list I put together and the dosages I took. I know it is a long list (the first section) - but well worth it. DHEA took 75mg - the standard tablet stuff worked absolutely fine for me (although some clinics want you to take the micronised version). The only other ones I adjusted (and actually varied the dosages sometimes, of the following, but more or less took the amount stated here) were: Vit C about 200mg, COQ10 about 300mcg, L'arginine 750mcgs, sometimes took the extra Vit D sometimes not (I took a multivitamin with it in, so wasn't too bothered if I skipped the extra).

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Good luck


----------



## yoyobella (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear mfmcmoo,

Thanks so much for the link. I will have a look at it and I'm sure it will be super helpful.

It seems everyone here is looking for the perfect formula and any advice from ladies with experience, is such a reassurance.

I am just starting the journey and have so much to learn about fertility treatment  and about myself!

I am so happy for you and I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy!!

y x


----------

